# Self Reporting Wildlife Violation



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

Recently won an elk tag in the state lottery. Purchased the Elk tag and Elk permit which has a License number printed on the top. Had a successful hunt. Telechecked the animal through wildlife Fish and game immediately in the field. I was given an electronic confirmation number which I later confirmed with the main office. I also carried the appropriate hunters education card. Recently discovered by myself that I also needed another License for $20. I purchased the license as soon as I noticed the mistake. No one ever noticed the mistake because I was able to register animal and provide documentation to the processor and the taxidermist using the permit and telechecked confirmation number

What are you thoughts on Self reporting? Do you think Fish and Game will actually see this as a mistake or throw the book at me fine, restitution, seize property, jail? 


Already self reported just waiting to hear from the District CO. 

I appreciate any useful advice.


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

More than likely, if they have any common sense, they will recognize you as a good Samaritan trying to correct a mistake that even they missed. I wouldn't expect much more than a return phone call. The failure in their system allowed you to proceed with the legal registration of the animal and you voluntarily took corrective action to purchase the correct licenses that they neglected to inform you that you lacked when your permit was issued.


----------



## Zwaechter (Sep 22, 2017)

I would think your fine but you never know....


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## keeparms (Oct 4, 2017)

Did anyone ever get an update on what happened here? Has bluegrass1 been locked up all this time? 4 years seems like a lot for missing a $20 license.


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

Curious of the outcome....


----------



## trvstrace (Jun 17, 2021)

I've done the same thing. Had a weird/busy year and didn't get to hunt a ton. I shot a deer on the last day of a local WMA hunt. Before I started to drag it out, I had a weird feeling and decided to check my license – it was expired. I'd just completely forgot to renew. I got on the phone and renewed it online – never said anything when I checked the deer at the check station. Our state's licenses are designed weird and I have to re-remember how to read the damn things every year.

A friend of a friend of a friend shot a bearded hen. It came up quick, he assumed it was a gobbler.

Nothing was ever said. Shhhhhh.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Probably looking at 20 flat at least. They gonna turn your brown eye blue


----------



## trvstrace (Jun 17, 2021)




----------

